# *** Akath Katha Explained In Gurbani*******



## Sikh80 (Jan 29, 2008)

I think 'akath katha' should be bani.I am not sure though.You may kindly confirm or state otherwise if you have a knowledge.

 Anhd bwxI pweIAY qh haumY hoie ibnwsu ] (21-3, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
The Unstruck Melody of Gurbani is obtained, and egotism is eliminated.


----------



## Sikh80 (Feb 1, 2008)

I am posting another reference to Akath ,may be it is helpful.Although this is a concept but without these concepts the study of Gurbani looks incomplete. May be if it strikes you ,whenever in future, kindly do not forget to post here for the benefit of sangat. 
Regards

**********
ibnu nwvY Dnu bwid hY BUlo mwrig AwiQ ] (59-14, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
Without the Name, wealth is useless; deceived by wealth, they have lost their way.
swcau swihbu syvIAY gurmuiK AkQo kwiQ ]6] (59-14, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
So serve the True Lord; become Gurmukh, and speak the Unspoken. ||6||
AwvY jwie BvweIAY pieAY ikriq kmwie ] (59-15, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
Coming and going, people wander through reincarnation; they act according to their past actions.


----------

